# A Link To A Recipe?



## CatPat (Dec 7, 2013)

Mamma has suggested I post my crockpot roast beef recipe for Mordent. But I got this from the Internet.

It isn't my own recipe but it is so very good!

How do I post this? I don't want to be accused of plagiarism, for this isn't my recipe. It just looked very easy and it is!

What do I do? How should I post this? Should I just provide the link to it and tell everyone this is not mine?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 7, 2013)

Cat, it's OK to post a link.  You can also put the recipe in your own words, with your own modifications and suggestions.  Nice of you to be so conscientious and helpful!


----------



## CatPat (Dec 7, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Cat, it's OK to post a link.  You can also put the recipe in your own words, with your own modifications and suggestions.  Nice of you to be so conscientious and helpful!



Thank you so much! This recipe is so very simple! But I want this to be known: I would never have thought of this. I saw this and I thought, "This is too easy. I must try this."

I'm very aware of plagiarism; I am a journalism student. I must give the credit where the credit is due.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks for your thoughtfulness, CatPat.  DC is pretty careful about that too.  

I'm looking forward to checking out this link.  I must have been very tasty.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 7, 2013)

Cat, FYI. Ingredient lists can't be copyrighted but word for word instructions can be, although may not be. 

If you don't want to post the link, just write out the instructions in your own words and you're good to go.

When it comes to these laws, I have to smile when I think of Andy's profound signature.
"If you want to make an apple pie from scratch, you must first create the universe." -Carl Sagan


----------



## CatPat (Dec 7, 2013)

Thank you all so much! And do please try this roast beef.

I promise it's wonderful!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 7, 2013)

Sure, I'd love to try this, CatPat, but the link you mentioned wasn't there.  If you need help posting it, just ask.


----------



## CatPat (Dec 7, 2013)

It isn't there? 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 7, 2013)

It's in the slow cooker thread, not in this one.

Looks fab, Cat!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 8, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> It's in the slow cooker thread, not in this one.
> 
> Looks fab, Cat!  Thanks for posting!




Oh, thanks, Dawg.  I'll look there.  I do have a crock pot, but I don't like it.  I've found I can slow cook on the stove just as easily, so I'm headed there now.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 8, 2013)

Oops, my search was too confusing.  Could one of you provide a link to CatPat's recipe?  Please?  Thanks.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 8, 2013)

Here ya go Z. 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f59/mordent-crockpot-roast-beef-88141.html#post1324751

By the way, I'm with you about crock pots. I'd rather use my dutch oven low and slow on top of the stove or in the oven since I have the time to tend the pot, and it's satisfying for me.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks, KL.  

For those of us who'd rather not worry about finding that packet, here's a 5 star alternate:

3 Cups water
4 tsp. beef bullion or 4 cubes
1 tsp. soy sauce (I prefer lite soy)
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
S & P


----------



## CatPat (Dec 10, 2013)

I have a cranky DA, two cats, a dog, homework, classes, shopping, cooking, practicing piano and guitar...

This is why someone invented the crockpot! 

Thank you for the additional help, Zhizara.

With love,
~Cat


----------

